# PCI-E cable pin keyed wrong.



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

How many square pins are on the new PSU cable?

 How many square pins are on the GPU connector? Going by the photo, it has at least 1 square female in the opposite corner of the yellow circle.


Are these any help, (scroll down for more)?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6Pin-to-Dual-8-Pin-6-2Pin-PCIE-Power-Adapter-Cable-for-Graphics-Video-Card/303354974051?_trkparms=aid%3D1110009%26algo%3DSPLICE.COMPLISTINGS%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D225086%26meid%3D6a4a1822b40b4f94933ba3f39b1df66b%26pid%3D100008%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D192679744247%26itm%3D303354974051%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3Ddefault%26brand%3DUnbranded&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

There is a reason the plugs are different; bound to be electrically different. 

 That said, the Antec unit is PCIe, while the Corsair is PCI. Search for modular plug pinouts on each to compare pin functions and/or voltages.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Make sure the 2 pin is on the correct side of the 6 pin before inserting it.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Joeywhat said:


> Make sure the 2 pin is on the correct side of the 6 pin before inserting it.


The 2 pin locks into 6 pin (sort of) so there's only one way that it can fit.

I just returned that power supply and ordered the same one I had in there before.

Tried to save some bucks and it didn't work out (again).


----------

